# "You believe because you have to"



## bill c. (Apr 20, 2005)

Today at work while having lunch with 2 co-workers they were amazed that I believed in the Resurrection and the Divinity of Christ. I point out some scripture and the ancient pagan historians who mention Jesus to no avail. I tried to explain objective truth and they stopped me and one said "You believe all that because you have to". I didn't know quite how to respond then had to return to work. Any ideas as to how I should've responded?

bill c.


----------



## openairboy (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bill c._
> Today at work while having lunch with 2 co-workers they were amazed that I believed in the Resurrection and the Divinity of Christ. I point out some scripture and the ancient pagan historians who mention Jesus to no avail. I tried to explain objective truth and they stopped me and one said "You believe all that because you have to". I didn't know quite how to respond then had to return to work. Any ideas as to how I should've responded?
> 
> bill c.



First, I commend you on sharing with your co-workers.

Second, C.S. Lewis said, "I believe in Christianity as I believe that the Sun has risen not only because I see it but because by it I see everything else." Yes, you "have to believe" in Jesus rising from the dead, becasue everything is completely meaningless without it. I would suggest that they too "have to believe" this message. Not only for life in the age to come, but to save love, justice, truth, rationality, and science in this age.

Make sense? Would you mind sharing more of the conversation.

openairboy

[Edited on 4-20-2005 by openairboy]


----------



## bill c. (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the CS Lewis quote. 

We were discussing the new pope and how the Christians (not the RCs but the Christians) were heading for the 3rd world because people in the 1st world weren't buying their message anymore. The 3rd worlders are apparently desperate and easily manipulated and coerced by missionaries. They seemed to think that boats of armed missionaries were landing in places like Africa and forcing people to convert or die by not feeding them. I tried to point out that missionaries didn't go in for "rice bowl" converts anymore. 

"becasue everything is completely meaningless without it"

Yes I agree! I've heard from co-worker about their searchs for love and meaning and all the things they've tried and I really thank God that Jesus is my Savior as it does give the world meaning.

To support the Resurrection I told them that if He never rose then why didn't the Jews and Romans produce the body. They were too primitive I was told.

bill c.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 20, 2005)

primitive??? I think your co-workers need some history and culture classes!


----------



## openairboy (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bill c._
> 
> To support the Resurrection I told them that if He never rose then why didn't the Jews and Romans produce the body. They were too primitive I was told.
> 
> bill c.



"Primitive, huh? How are you defining primitive?"

Let them answer...

"Did you know Anaximander, one of the first and most primitive philosophers, he was before the Roman Empire, believed in evolution, so is that what you are promoting? That seems to be a rather primitive concept that you believe. In fact, hearing Anaximander talk about us coming out of slime and the ocean seems rather fairy-taleish, far fetched and, most of all, primitive. How did a primitive like Anaximander come up with such an idea? I wouldn't believe anything those primitives believed."

Also, if they were so primitive, why did they have to make up the lie that the disciples stole the body (Mt. 28:13)?

So, let me get this right, you are going to believe in the more primitive Anaximander (520 b.c.) than the a writing from the first century, especially a writing that seems to be addressing an aspect of your objection, which suggest they aren't as primitive as you thought? 

Most say defense wins championships, but in apologetics it is both and we have both. We have a great offense (if for no other reason than the unbeliever can't defend their position) and a great defense! 

Don't let them off the hook. Keep up the good work.

openairboy


----------



## openairboy (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bill c._
> Today at work while having lunch with 2 co-workers they were amazed that I believed in the Resurrection and the Divinity of Christ. I point out some scripture and the ancient pagan historians who mention Jesus to no avail. I tried to explain objective truth and they stopped me and one said "You believe all that because you have to". I didn't know quite how to respond then had to return to work. Any ideas as to how I should've responded?
> 
> bill c.



Another thing you may want to read is Van Til's "Why I believe in God". He spends time addressing this specific issue, and I think he does a marvelous job with it. It's available on-line as well.

openairboy


----------

